# thoughts on yellow river right now?



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i was thinking about going fishing. i normally hit the yellow river and launch down at the lower end. i was thinking about launching at the 87 boat ramp and going to the right toward boiling creak. i have never been up that way, so whats does everyone think about that area? is it shallow are there certain spots that have hidden logs. i dont want to wreck my boat. i will be fishing for bass, but if i can't get them to bite i'll throw some bream baits.:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont have to worry to much about shallow right now, all the rain has Shoal and Yellow up.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You won't hit a stump as long as you run in the middle of the bends. You've got more than enough depth all the way up to Boiling Creek and even past there. I've ran it wide open hundreds of times, nothing to worry about. I'm going to try and launch at 87 in the morning as well. Might see you there. I've got a white Nitro.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> You won't hit a stump as long as you run in the middle of the bends. You've got more than enough depth all the way up to Boiling Creek and even past there. I've ran it wide open hundreds of times, nothing to worry about. I'm going to try and launch at 87 in the morning as well. Might see you there. I've got a white Nitro.


Yea i think i have seen you on the yellow river before, the river is high as hell right now wouldn't surprise me if it was in the woods, but if u go west after putting in at 87 after you make it threw the T in the river the rest its pretty deep..U might do alright back in some of the ponds and slews, the river will be ripping..Good luck lets us know how it goes..


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Yea i think i have seen you on the yellow river before, the river is high as hell right now wouldn't surprise me if it was in the woods, but if u go west after putting in at 87 after you make it threw the T in the river the rest its pretty deep..U might do alright back in some of the ponds and slews, the river will be ripping..Good luck lets us know how it goes..


I'm sure you have. Hell, during the summer, I'm prolly out there 3 times a week if not more. When my boy gets older, we'll be out there everyday.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i hear that me too, i only work a few days out of the month so iam on the river alot some times every other day, its a great place and thers no better felling then running that river early in the morning,


----------

